# Showing (Obedience) in Canada - Need some info!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm road-tripping to Washington in early Aug. I was going to show in obedience, but I just realized I mis-read the posting and the show is a specialty - Labs only. Grrr. I REALLY wanted to do obedience while on the road. I checked ASCA - nothing. UKC - nothing. BOO. Then I tried the Canadian Kennel Club and there's a 2 day, 4 show trial in Victoria!

I'm off to see if I can arrange a rush renewal on my passport (been meaning to do this anyway). What do I need to know about bringing dogs from the US into Canada, and is CKC Novice different from AKC? (I'd have to start at Novice, right, or can I jump in and enter Open?)

Anyway have any intell they can share? Otherwise I'll dig in and try to look it all up online later. I've already booked a hotel just in case it works out!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Just looked at the Canadian Embassy page. Looks like it's jut proof of rabies?

How 'bout to show a dog?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I just had two board and train puppies go to homes in Canada... we needed a rabies tag/proof and a "Certificate of vaccination" made within 10 days of travel.... I'm not sure if that was to go to Canada or because they were flying.... our vet had a special pad of paper to make those on....


Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I won't be much help with the intell Steph but I do want to wish you and Quiz Good Luck!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

RedDogs said:


> I just had two board and train puppies go to homes in Canada... we needed a rabies tag/proof and a "Certificate of vaccination" made within 10 days of travel.... I'm not sure if that was to go to Canada or because they were flying.... our vet had a special pad of paper to make those on....
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great trip!


Thanks! I'm really excited! I'm going with a gal who just turned 18. She's been my training assistant since she was 10! She put an ATCH on her Aussie earlier this year. We wanted to do a crazy girly road trip before she leaves for college in late-Aug. We're starting out going to Nor Cal for ASCA agility, then into Medford, OR for a night, then to Seattle, WA, for four days then hopefully to Victoria BC for a weekend, then back to Medford, OR, then to San Francisco for a quick day of sight-seeing before scooting south to go home!

I'll check on the vaccinations...thanks.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I wanna go on a crazy girly road trip!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Going from memory so take it for what it is worth...
Have to start in Novice....and creep your way up...
The stand for exam was done on a 6' leash and you had to watch your footwork...no walking out 4' and backing up to get to the 6' mark......other then that... the same.
I need to order another rule book...thinking about a road trip to Canada later this summer... ;-)
The Obed show I went to in Canada was a HOOT! They heavily advertise and the general public was there in droves! Kids hanging on the ring gates waving to the dogs...tons of strollers...people eating and drinking ring side <the stewards were doing the best they could! LOL> ...had to fight your way to get to the Obed rings...had a great time!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I sure wish I was going with you, it sounds like a FABULOUS trip!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> Going from memory so take it for what it is worth...
> Have to start in Novice....and creep your way up...
> The stand for exam was done on a 6' leash and you had to watch your footwork...no walking out 4' and backing up to get to the 6' mark......other then that... the same.
> I need to order another rule book...thinking about a road trip to Canada later this summer... ;-)
> The Obed show I went to in Canada was a HOOT! They heavily advertise and the general public was there in droves! Kids hanging on the ring gates waving to the dogs...tons of strollers...people eating and drinking ring side <the stewards were doing the best they could! LOL> ...had to fight your way to get to the Obed rings...had a great time!


Thanks, Mary. Yes, it looks like the S4E is on a 6' leash. 

I called the show superintendent and he was nice enough to email me a PDF copy of the rules. I've attached it in case you want to download and keep it.

Sounds like quite the exciting show! Now I'm glad we're only doing Novice!


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

All I have ever needed is a valid rabies certificate when I have crossed the border. Best advice it to phone the office of the crossing you will be using and ask.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Good luck, Stephanie! Yes, you start at novice, just like I would if I wanted to show in the states. Rabies tags and certificates...6ft lead....
You will love Victoria...it is beautiful!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

A little late but here goes.


You will need your Passport/Passcard to cross the border into Canada.
Do not have open containers of pet food when crossing the border. If you are one of the random vehicles stopped and checked and they finnd the open food they will confiscate it. 
You need a current rabies vaccination certificate. 

As for showing

If you apply online to the CKC for a PRN (performance registration number) you do not need to pay the "listing fees" you will see in the premiums. If you do not get the number before going you have to pay three listing fees and then you have a believe 30 days to apply for the PRN or you lose the leg(s).
You must compete in Novice B as you/your dog is titled in the US. 
As you already know the SFE is on lead. In novice that is the only difference. Open the exercises are identical. Utility the Moving Satnd is a call to front then a finish, directed retrieve is what they call the Seek Back. You do a heeling pattern with a dark glove in your hand and drop it during the pattern when the judge instructs you to do so. Then at the end of the pattern the judge tells you to send the dog for the glove. 

In a capsule version that is what you need to know. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> A little late but here goes.
> 
> 
> You will need your Passport/Passcard to cross the border into Canada.
> ...


 Thanks, hank!

Regarding the open containers -- like cans, or bags? I normally feed raw, but I'll feed kibble on the trip b/c it's too much of a hassle to travel with raw for two dogs for as long as I'll be gone. Can I not have an already opened bag of kibble?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Thanks, hank!
> 
> Regarding the open containers -- like cans, or bags? I normally feed raw, but I'll feed kibble on the trip b/c it's too much of a hassle to travel with raw for two dogs for as long as I'll be gone. Can I not have an already opened bag of kibble?


No, open bag kibble would be confiscated. So you might want to purchase small bag for the the trip across border. Or you can chance it and hope you are not checked. I know in the several times I have been to Canada I have not been checked - Niagra/Ontario border.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

And I believe it is coming back into the US that the problem arises. Something about "mad cow" disease if I remember correctly.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I have what is probably a "Duh" question. If S4E is on a 6" lead, then I presume you must do your onlead heeling on a 6 foot leash? (who uses a 6 foot leash in the ring?  )


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

On lead in Canada is 6 ft leash.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> On lead in Canada is 6 ft leash.


Does it matter how I *hold* the 6' leash? I'm used to heeling on a short, 2' leash. Can I fold up some of the length in my hand, or does all 6' need to be let out?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Does it matter how I *hold* the 6' leash? I'm used to heeling on a short, 2' leash. Can I fold up some of the length in my hand, or does all 6' need to be let out?


Just roll it or bunch it up in your hand. Just has to loose like they are here. When I did show Titan in Canada there was something about not letting the leash touch the ground on the S4E. Either leaving or coming back.
Have fun.. It was a hoot for us and Titan got his only 200 to date up there.
We have a picture of the load of stuff he won..
Michelle

PS .. You really should swing by and pick up that puppy... he has your name all over it..ROFL JK!


----------

